# Secret local person



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Who is this local person that can make a tank like that without even really trying?










Guess right and you win a trip to Hawaii*!

--Nikolay

* No.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I have to say this is the healthiest Ranunculus papulentus I've ever seen live or on pictures!

(That's the plant that is trying to overtake the front center of the tank)

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's Kimcadmus! Right?


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I can tell you who it isn't....ME! 

Nice tank whomever it is.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

How did I get so lucky? I love that you have chosen me to give a hard time.

Do I get to go to Hawaii with Texgal?

I'm not sure Lily would agree with the "do nothing" part. I'm sure she is tired of my arms always in an aquarium, scooting by the 30g water collection can in a gally kitchen, and the arrant piles of aqua paraphernalia sporatically strewn about the house.

My favorite is dance with mr. staghorn, not to mention his entourage. Between him and your denying me of Amanos I am sure you have set out to test/torture me. Remember....._nothing_ is free.

Soon I will be crying copyright infringement between here and DFWfishbox. How did I end up the centerpiece of such propoganda?

Off to pack for my tropical vacation and prepare for my impending shrimp population increase.

Your the best Niko. Keep it coming.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Kim - I'm in for the trip to Hawaii!!! Let's get packing girlfriend!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Texgal- I could sure use the vacation this week! I say we hit the road.
How is Texguy's setup coming along? Has he found a lighting solution?

NiKo- we shoulld probably attribute the super ranunculus to Texgals's crazy healthy plants. 
She got me start on quite a few in that tank. Texgal healthy plants + Niko special lights = pretty plants galore.

By the way I want to talk to you about some thoughts I have on a 36" T5 light I'm going to build.

Kim


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex Guy has been working vigilantly on his tank. His ammonia levels are slowing down. His gloss foreground has taken off like gang busters. His crypts, from melting are just peaking out new leaves. He's getting anxious to add new fish! His stand is in the making, even as we speak. He's still thinking about how to suspend his light. I don't think he's come to any conclusion.

He's up to a new project. He's pm'd Niko for ideas..... Poor Niko! That's what you get when you are so good at this! Everyone wants your help!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Where did you go Niko?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here I am but what can I say. The fine print for the trip to Hawaii said simply "No." I hope that was not too confusing.

Kim,

Luis Navarro asked me for some of that Ranunculus. Don't tell me now that it all died or something. Do you have some to give away?

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I still have it just not as much. I pruned it heavily so it will be a couple of weeks or so and I will be happy to send it on. I have been battling assorted algae and the staghorn ment mechanically removing it. I guess I am going to pick up some mollies until I get some shrimp.....hint hint.

Maybe you missed it in the early post but I would love your input on a 36" light I am going to build.

Call me!


----------

